# Newbie here



## Lwolfe (Jul 15, 2014)

I recently stumbled upon a vehicle for sale great timing because my 16 yr old needs one. But it just seems too good, 2005 sentra 27,000 stored in winters and they are asking 7700 for it. My husband and I have always bought from dealers and I haven't bought a car private sale since I was 16 which was a really longggggggggg time ago. What should be my next step?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would ask for any maintenance records, might even take it to a mechanic (that you trust) for a check up


----------



## Lwolfe (Jul 15, 2014)

She is asking 7300. Which KBB says it's worth if in excellent condition. What could I offer without being insulting? Should I run a car fax report, is there any way to do that for free?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would offer 6500 maybe 6700, but I would still have it checked out..


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum

+1 on having it checked out. If it's been sitting a while, some of the rubber bushings in the suspension may be worn and could require replacements

If the previous owner kept good records of the service history, it may be worth keeping

Nick C.


----------

